# Covid tests



## suneye (Jul 10, 2021)

Yep me again!  Just doing my head in trying to get my head around travel in the world as it is now.  I can find out how to get tests for individual countries but what happens if you are driving through Europe???  do you have to stop and take tests and wait for the tests or do you have to take tests with you and post them from that country or can you take one test and use for more than one country?? If so what happens once it is more than 48 hours old?? Has anyone tried it yet?  The more I read the more confused I get because  information seems to contradict each other.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 11, 2021)

Good question, from what I have read elsewhere from people travelling down to Spain and Portugal is that they are getting checked when entering France, and that they are just driving straight through,  as there isn’t any one at the land borders to do checks.
But as things are changing on a daily basis it is anyone’s guess


----------



## suneye (Jul 11, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Good question, from what I have read elsewhere from people travelling down to Spain and Portugal is that they are getting checked when entering France, and that they are just driving straight through,  as there isn’t any one at the land borders to do checks.
> But as things are changing on a daily basis it is anyone’s guess


It is the constant change that is hard to deal with.  Thanks for your reply


----------



## REC (Jul 11, 2021)

If you get a test to enter, say France, you will then still be able to use it at the next border if it is less than 72/48 hrs old (depending on type of test PCR usually 72hrs, antigen 48hrs) But this means zipping across country. If stopping you will have to find another test and wait for the result before trying to cross border. Unfortunately it changes seemingly daily  so requires a bit of planning....we took one at Portugal border, used the waiting time for result to drive to french border. Got result ( no check at french border but should have been!) And drove to UK border to get there before test expired. The need for tests can be different depending on which way you are going, but hopefully the covid double jab will ease this soon. I would save the covid website link for the individual countries you are travelling to as the Gov.uk website although fairly accurate, can be a bit slow updating. 
It adds a new dimension to the journey.


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 11, 2021)

I think (although we havnt tried it yet) some antigen tests,  example c19testing.co.uk,  can be taken with you: self administered,  a photo of the result and your passport emailed, they return an email of a negative certificate (if you are negative). If the border allows antigen tests just take several and repeat whenever 48 hours is up and you must cross another border that is checked.


----------



## terry111 (Jul 11, 2021)

What happens if you are unfortunate and get a positive test when trying to leave France, Spain, Portugal or wherever. Presumably you are stuck for period of quarantine. Sounds like an absolute nightmare!


----------



## REC (Jul 11, 2021)

At least you are in isolation fairly easily if in the van. Antigen tests were not always accepted when we were in Europe but it does seem that, along with double jab..they are now. As Suneye says, it changes. Red cross ( Cruz vermelha) are good for tests in Portugal, €20 for antigen.


----------



## suneye (Jul 11, 2021)

terry111 said:


> What happens if you are unfortunate and get a positive test when trying to leave France, Spain, Portugal or wherever. Presumably you are stuck for period of quarantine. Sounds like an absolute nightmare!


It is really difficult and I would like to say forget it but we haven't seen son and DIL for two years now and this will be the last chance this year we have enough time to drive to Norway.  They are really cut off living on a small island, she is pregnant and it would do us all good to see each other but....  We intend to isolate for a few days before we leave and to have as little contact as possible with people on the way.  I have lateral flow tests left over from having to test at work and whilst we cannot use them for official tests, we can use them for peace of mind.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Jul 11, 2021)

I have binned all plans for Europe this year.. 
tests, tests, bloody tests! the worlds gone bloody mad! 
anyway..
COME ON ENGLAND!!!


----------



## witzend (Jul 11, 2021)

terry111 said:


> What happens if you are unfortunate and get a positive test when trying to leave France, Spain, Portugal or wherever. Presumably you are stuck for period of quarantine. Sounds like an absolute nightmare!


Just being stuck there for quarantine isn't to bad its if you need treatment thats our main concern may have taken a chance except for the rip off prices of the tests


----------



## suneye (Jul 11, 2021)

witzend said:


> Just being stuck there for quarantine isn't to bad its if you need treatment thats our main concern


We have both had Covid and two jabs so unlikely we would get ill.


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 11, 2021)

As suneye says  we are taking nhs lateral flow for information (peace of mind) we are double jabbed and expect if positive to not be too ill. Self isolation in our camper will not be too hard. Getting shopping would be most complex. We have been self isolating on a government trial recently so lots of negative tests.


----------



## suneye (Jul 11, 2021)

This has just appeared on Norways official website so our travel plans are on hold for the time being.  We had assumed that they would come to the conclusion that the UKs covid certificate had a similar status to the EU one.  Unfortunately we cannot afford to quarantine in a designated hotel for 10 days.
*The United Kingdom*​Please note that this does not apply to the United Kingdom. The United Kingdom is not a member of the EU's digital corona certificate scheme and cannot travel to Norway under this rule.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 11, 2021)

suneye said:


> We have both had Covid and two jabs so unlikely we would get ill.


As you say unlikely to be ill.
Every time we travel we take chances.
Mpstly not as well publicised as covid. We cannot live in "Bubble wrap". That would simply be existing.


----------



## suneye (Jul 11, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> As you say unlikely to be ill.
> Every time we travel we take chances.
> Mpstly not as well publicised as covid. We cannot live in "Bubble wrap". That would simply be existing.


We used to live in West Africa so have had a number of exotic and unpleasant illnesses!   I think the difference is before we were putting ourselves at risk now travel puts others at risk and that is something to be carefully considered.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 16, 2021)

Just paid £86 for day 2 and 8 tests.

Randox: Use the code BritishAirways43





__





						Randox Health
					

Randox health Covid products




					covid.randoxhealth.com


----------



## MadRssss (Jul 17, 2021)

Have just found out, that If you are double vaccinated, France are allowing you in without a covid test from Monday. Hopefully true.


----------

